# Too many canids?



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

One thing that has come to my attention is the overwhelming number of canids in the fandom. Like, no wonder you guys call yourself "furries" but I what I want to understand is how come is there such a big number of people who identify themselves as canids but not any other species? It's almost like a cliche now. 

There are many other species that certainly have better or worse traits than canids, so what's so special about canids that make it the preferable group of species to most users? Why not make it a bit more diverse in the fandom? 

(Especially for birds, they are the most underrated group and in my opinion they're far more superior than all of the species because of their intelligence and someday you shall all kneel down to your new avian overlords.)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 30, 2019)

Dogs.
Wolfs.
Foxes.

Need I say more? People usually have a dog and dogs are very friendly and nice, something you can relate to. Plus Canids are much easier to draw in most cases.

You think birds are underrated? I'm yet to find another Grizzly bear, yet I've seen plenty of birbs.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Dogs.
> Wolfs.
> Foxes.
> 
> ...



Well there are more wolves and foxes than dogs so I’m not sure if there’s a connection. Also I don’t see how birds aren’t as easy as drawing canids, feral birds might be a bit harder though.

And you’re right about the bear thing. They’re fat, ugly, and perhaps stupid (no offense to do those who have bear sonas.)


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 30, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well there are more wolves and foxes than dogs so I’m not sure if there’s a connection. Also I don’t see how birds aren’t as easy as drawing canids, feral birds might be a bit harder though.
> 
> And you’re right about the bear thing. They’re fat, ugly, and perhaps stupid (no offense to do those who have bear sonas.)


I think if you view things more realistically they seem much less glamorous. Foxes are not as cunning as they're often portrait as. They take what they can get, especially with food. They are pretty smelly compared to other animals and my god they are among the scariest animals when it comes to how they sound. Seriously, walking by a forest in the middle of the night and hearing them scars you for life.

Still, they're cool, I like them. Why make the fandom more diverse when you can go with what you like the most instead?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 30, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well there are more wolves and foxes than dogs so I’m not sure if there’s a connection. Also I don’t see how birds aren’t as easy as drawing canids, feral birds might be a bit harder though.


Just they look interesting really. I just used dogs since they were an obvious example, people have used wolves and foxes because they thought they looked cool / adorable and what not, obviously they must've not thought of something like a bird to be really good or interesting to have an anthro of.
If people like it, then they'll make it.



Parabellum3 said:


> And you’re right about the bear thing. They’re fat, ugly, and perhaps stupid (no offense to do those who have bear sonas.)


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> I think if you view things more realistically they seem much less glamorous. Foxes are not as cunning as they're often portrait as. They take what they can get, especially with food. They are pretty smelly compared to other animals and my god they are among the scariest animals when it comes to how they sound. Seriously, walking by a forest in the middle of the night and hearing them scars you for life.
> 
> Still, they're cool, I like them. Why make the fandom more diverse when you can go with what you like the most instead?



It just seems strange to me that most like that kind of animal than others that may offer even more when it comes to traits and abilities.

Birds, depending on the sub species can whistle, sing, talk, and fly. And they are the most colorful than any other species. Then there’s their intelligence. Corvids and Parrots typically have intelligence of a 5 year old child. They can solve complex puzzles and understand certain things such as buoyancy.

So how can most people not like that is what I’m trying to understand.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Nooooo!!! There can never be too many canids!!!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Nooooo!!! There can never be too many canids!!!



_There’s a limit to everything…_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> _There’s a limit to everything…_


Noooo! Canines rule!!! We're the best!!!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Noooo! Canines rule!!! We're the best!!!



*turns head 180 degrees* *NO*


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Aug 30, 2019)

Blue phoenix birb here! I do have some canids as characters and many other variety of species, but my main is a bird now


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Noooo! Canines rule!!! We're the best!!!


*Laughs in fluff*


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Blue phoenix birb here! I do have some canids as characters and many other variety of species, but my main is a bird now



Let us join comrade in the uprising...


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 30, 2019)

I disagree with your thesis entirely. 
Nope, definitely not too many Canids, or Foxen for that matter.
What's that?
No, I don't think being a Canid with Fox fever has compromised my objectivity in any way whatsoever.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Aug 30, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> One thing that has come to my attention is the overwhelming number of canids in the fandom. Like, no wonder you guys call yourself "furries" but I what I want to understand is how come is there such a big number of people who identify themselves as canids but not any other species? It's almost like a cliche now.
> 
> There are many other species that certainly have better or worse traits than canids, so what's so special about canids that make it the preferable group of species to most users? Why not make it a bit more diverse in the fandom?
> 
> (Especially for birds, they are the most underrated group and in my opinion they're far more superior than all of the species because of their intelligence and someday you shall all kneel down to your new avian overlords.)



Borbs are gr8  Need for Seed


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

I don't see the problem. Is there a problem? Does anyone have food?


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Shahf the Wolfo said:


> Borbs are gr8  Need for Seed



*Yes*


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I don't see the problem. Is there a problem? Does anyone have food?


Seeds only


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Seeds only



Cool! I will literally eat anything, including seeds, spiders, socks, Chapsicks, wooden table legs, ball point pens, squirrels, and my own poop.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Aug 30, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Cool! I will literally eat anything, including seeds, spiders, socks, Chapsicks, wooden table legs, ball point pens, squirrels, and my own poop.



Biccies?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

Shahf the Wolfo said:


> Biccies?



If that's anything like a biscuit, then yeah!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Cool! I will literally eat anything, including seeds, spiders, socks, Chapsicks, wooden table legs, ball point pens, squirrels, and my own poop.


Ah nice my dog does that too.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Cool! I will literally eat anything, including seeds, spiders, socks, Chapsicks, wooden table legs, ball point pens, squirrels, and my own poop.


Have you hurt yourself after eating before? owo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Have you hurt yourself after eating before? owo



Oh yes. I bite my tongue all the time.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh yes. I bite my tongue all the time.


I just get nervous picturing eating those BiC Cristal pens.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 30, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Oh yes. I bite my tongue all the time.


Am I being a proper canine if I don't eat random junk off the floor, though? OwO


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I just get nervous picturing eating those BiC Cristal pens.



I only buy PaperMate and Pentel pens. Bics are garbage.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 30, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> (Especially for birds, they are the most underrated group and in my opinion they're far more superior than all of the species because of their intelligence and someday you shall all kneel down to your new avian overlords.)



We are pretty fantastic, but everyone complains how hard it is to draw a bill and there's the expression about how fursuit makers will only ever make one bird suit.


----------



## Simo (Aug 30, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Nooooo!!! There can never be too many canids!!!



I'd agree. And foxes are the perfect of the batch to spank; always up to mischief, and often, eager for a good spankin' 

And then dogs, and all. As a skunk, I don't even need to say what good target practice they make for sprayin'....and some of them just never do learn. Gotta love those silly 'ol dawgs!


----------



## Parabellum3 (Aug 30, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> We are pretty fantastic, but everyone complains how hard it is to draw a bill and there's the expression about how fursuit makers will only ever make one bird suit.


Well most people I know of can draw beaks though. But it’s quite understandable when it comes to fursuiting.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Aug 31, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Noooo! Canines rule!!! We're the best!!!


No you're not, stop it, get some help


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 31, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> No you're not, stop it, get some help





Besides that we need more dergs and reptiles in this fandom........... (SOOOO MAYBE CANID DERGS AND REPTILES?!??!?!)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 31, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> View attachment 69880
> Besides that we need more dergs and reptiles in this fandom........... (SOOOO MAYBE CANID DERGS AND REPTILES?!??!?!)


Dergs and canids are pretty common, ngl.
Reptiles in general are different story though.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Dergs and canids are pretty common, ngl.
> Reptiles in general are different story though.


Something I've always wanted to know. How come male dergs are usually depicted to have a similar style of a reproductive organ to the male canines?


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 31, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Something I've always wanted to know. How come male dergs are usually depicted to have a similar style of a reproductive organ to the male canines?


Because stuff....... *Is embarrassed what this conversation is turning into.*


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 31, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Because stuff....... *Is embarrassed what this conversation is turning into.*


But... This has been bugging me for a few years....


----------



## VulpineCorvid (Aug 31, 2019)

There's nothing wrong if people want to use a common animal. They're popular for a reason. Personally I have a bird sona, but canids are cool too.


----------



## Cyanomega (Aug 31, 2019)

I have had a longstanding infatuation with wolves. Ever since I read my first Jack London story(white fang) I just kind of obsessed. My father was kind of a nature nut, so we would always watch nature documentaries, go animal watching, hiking, camping ect. He was more of a bird enthusiast.

my first encounter with an actual wolf was in a zoo, and yes, I anthropomorphized it.
I looked at the wolves and attributed human concepts.to them.

I've never come across a wolf in the wild, and don't think I should. I would love to visit a sanctuary.

To me, wolves are noble, stoic creatures of nature. Any time I'm at the museum of natural history I make sure to stop by the wolf display.

fuckyeahdioramas.tumblr.com: Dioramas!: Photo

No matter what you may think of Theodore Roosevelt, I am thankful for his contributions to museums and towards conservation in general.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 31, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Something I've always wanted to know. How come male dergs are usually depicted to have a similar style of a reproductive organ to the male canines?


Because canids have the best reproductive organ. Need I say more?
It gives a good excuse to cuddle your mate, or at least in anthro form mind you.

And because dragon's original ones are inferior, obviously.


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 1, 2019)

As I mentioned in another thread with a similar premise, I think the reason for dogs being rather popular in the fandom is just how dogs have been with humans for many, many years and I think it might just be a bit of a bias maybe that humans have towards them. Plus dogs, and even wolves and foxes are very common in cartoons, and old cartoons. For example, most of the background characters in a lot of Mickey Mouse cartoons are was have been nicknamed "dog faces", basically humanoids but with a face and sometimes ears that resemble those of a dog's. Wolves have been common such as the Big Bad Wolf, and foxes have appeared a LOT in cartoon anthro series too, probably starting with Disney's Robin Hood.

My fursona was at one point a dog, even though I am more of a cat person. But in seventh grade I was kinda going through a "dog phase" and when I wrote a journal, I drew everyone I knew as dogs, including myself. This character stayed as my fursona up until earlier this year when I finally came up with a character I liked better as my fursona and connected with more. I never really thought a dog or canid in general fit my personality. I am now a Caracal/Osprey hybrid because those are two animals I really like and aren't very common. Especially not ospreys (so I am half bird ) Plus I think they suit my personality better. My old fursona I ended up turning into their own character instead.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 1, 2019)

There is no canid here, only potato.


----------



## Peach's (Sep 2, 2019)

the surprising thing is the low level of cats to me, more deer than cats was one that took me by the blindside


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 3, 2019)

My fursona is an Akhlut.
Part wolf, part orca.
I love the mountains, I love the sea, and I have always loved both wolves and orcas.  So, the 'sona just suited me.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Sep 3, 2019)

Because they are pretty relatable since we humans spend a lot of time with canines.

Apes are also relatable but unfortunately no one want to be a funny ape, maybe because they are pretty human-like? Who knows


----------



## NotSafeForCat (Sep 3, 2019)

We literally evolved to relate to dogs. Then, yes, most people are going to relate to dogs more than camels. And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## katalistik (Sep 4, 2019)

There is never too many canids >:v


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 4, 2019)

katalistik said:


> There is never too many canids >:v


Liar! Too many canids is never a good thing!


----------



## tamara590 (Nov 8, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> Well there are more wolves and foxes than dogs so I’m not sure if there’s a connection. Also I don’t see how birds aren’t as easy as drawing canids, feral birds might be a bit harder though.
> 
> And you’re right about the bear thing. They’re fat, ugly, and perhaps stupid (no offense to do those who have bear sonas.)



beign fat is not ugly, and no one is ugly. i think bears are pretty cute because they are bigger.  there are alot of canines because many people like them. i dont judge bases on looks or sonas. everyones own preferences


----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 10, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> One thing that has come to my attention is the overwhelming number of canids in the fandom. Like, no wonder you guys call yourself "furries" but I what I want to understand is how come is there such a big number of people who identify themselves as canids but not any other species? It's almost like a cliche now.
> 
> There are many other species that certainly have better or worse traits than canids, so what's so special about canids that make it the preferable group of species to most users? Why not make it a bit more diverse in the fandom?
> 
> (Especially for birds, they are the most underrated group and in my opinion they're far more superior than all of the species because of their intelligence and someday you shall all kneel down to your new avian overlords.)



Most underrated is snakes, the birds should just go suck an egg cause they are just a bunch of shorter less cool dinosaurs


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Nov 10, 2019)

Manly-in-Training said:


> Most underrated is snakes, the birds should just go suck an egg cause they are just a bunch of shorter less cool dinosaurs


Excuse you! I absolutely love birds!! How dare you...


----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 10, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Excuse you! I absolutely love birds!! How dare you...


Hiss hiss hiss


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 10, 2019)

I personally think there should be more cabbages.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Nov 10, 2019)

Manly-in-Training said:


> Hiss hiss hiss


Chirp! Chirp! Chirp!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> I personally think there should be more cabbages.



More cabbages means more farts. :[


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 10, 2019)

No that's beans.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> No that's beans.



The weirdest thing about this I just discovered is that there's an American comic strip called 'Dennis the Menace' that came out *on the same day* as the version we have in England, just by coincidence. O_O


----------



## LionLimner (Nov 10, 2019)

Peebes said:


> the surprising thing is the low level of cats to me, more deer than cats was one that took me by the blindside



Yeah! I expected cat and dog sonas to be the bulk of the fandom, but there are fewer cats than I assumed. This being said, I am still new to the fandom, so I may be misinformed.


----------



## cheribun (Nov 15, 2019)

I _have_ noticed an overwhelming amount of wolves and foxes, but they're cool animals and a lot of people are just very attached to dogs. You can still come up with fun and unique designs for them, so I don't see any real problem with it, but seeing other species is definitely refreshing.


----------



## Filter (Nov 15, 2019)

I don't think there are too many, or too few, canids. Having species quotas would be awful, in my opinion.



Peebes said:


> the surprising thing is the low level of cats to me, more deer than cats was one that took me by the blindside





LionLimner said:


> Yeah! I expected cat and dog sonas to be the bulk of the fandom, but there are fewer cats than I assumed. This being said, I am still new to the fandom, so I may be misinformed.


It is surprising. Feline fursonas may be less common than canine fursonas, but there are lots of cat characters in furry art and comics. They're also pretty popular outside of the fandom.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 18, 2019)

Parabellum3 said:


> One thing that has come to my attention is the overwhelming number of canids in the fandom.


 Go Yotes....  we're here - because we're smart, awesome, resilient, and noble creatures..... and - we don't really care what the haters think anyways...  







Parabellum3 said:


> Especially for birds.....


 Eh, not really.... we coyotes actually *need* birds.... as we depend on them.

For supper.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm more worried about the lack of cats. Eventually it gets boring to engage in the old hyena pastime of stealing food from big cats with the same cats.
@A Minty cheetah


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 18, 2019)

First of all... screw the guy above me!

Second of all! Terminate all mutts! They are swarming this community! Loud and panting and full of fleas unlike us, noble cats.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Nov 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I'm more worried about the lack of cats. Eventually it gets boring to engage in the old hyena pastime of stealing food from big cats with the same cats.
> @A Minty cheetah


I have a cheetah character! Haven't done much with him yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Nov 19, 2019)

I fart in your genital directions


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 19, 2019)

There is no such thing as too many canines.

Werewolf it up!!!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 19, 2019)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> There is no such thing as too many canines.
> 
> Werewolf it up!!!


Ugh... sometimes I wonder what's worse. Another copypasted mutt with different hair colour or another copypasted op werewolf.

Then I remember that both are mutts so they go to the same trashcan. 
*Files his claws*


----------



## Limedragon27 (Nov 19, 2019)

I agree birds are underrated, and I do kinda wish there were more characters of more rare species, like crocs, birbs, snakes, bears, goats ect. Though that brings me to a question, why just make one character to identify as when you can make an army of characters of various different species and never truly identify yourself as any of them? Best of all worlds!

Though I admit, I do planning on switching to a Dragon main once I can afford to order commissions. Not because there are too many Foxes, I like Foxes. Just that Dragons and Scalies are my favorite.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 19, 2019)

I wonder if humans just have an innate desire to be dogs.

Actually, just thinking about it: dogs are very familiar to practically all people of all cultures. They are deeply embedded in our history, art and literature. They have lived alongside us since before we had written language, even. We have a unique bond and natural empathy towards dogs, and that, coupled with the vast variety of forms that domestic dogs have been bred into, makes it easy for many kinds of people to identify with dogs.

I suppose the reason furries like wild canines even more than domestic dogs as fursonas is that we all like to be a bit wild and sneaky/noble/independent/majestic/cunning. Still dogs, but a bit cooler.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 25, 2019)

Xitheon said:


> I wonder if humans just have an innate desire to be dogs.
> 
> Actually, just thinking about it: dogs are very familiar to practically all people of all cultures. They are deeply embedded in our history, art and literature. They have lived alongside us since before we had written language, even. We have a unique bond and natural empathy towards dogs, and that, coupled with the vast variety of forms that domestic dogs have been bred into, makes it easy for many kinds of people to identify with dogs.
> 
> I suppose the reason furries like wild canines even more than domestic dogs as fursonas is that we all like to be a bit wild and sneaky/noble/independent/majestic/cunning. Still dogs, but a bit cooler.


And so are cats, birds, fishes, reptiles, frogs and even insects so it's not unique only for dogs.
However, yes it is easier to understand dog than a cat for example or any other animal. Just by expressions you can recognise is dog happy or in pain.

That doesn't change the fact that this community is full of replica dogs with different hair and fur markings


----------



## Breyo (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey! You can never have too many pups (though I gotta admit there are a LOT of them). It's funny to watch them chase their tails anyhow


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 27, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> And so are cats, birds, fishes, reptiles, frogs and even insects so it's not unique only for dogs.
> However, yes it is easier to understand dog than a cat for example or any other animal. Just by expressions you can recognise is dog happy or in pain.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that this community is full of replica dogs with different hair and fur markings


Now I can feel super elevated with being not a dog and lacking any markings whatsoever. Originality through a lack of anything noticeable, hah.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Now I can feel super elevated with being not a dog and lacking any markings whatsoever. Originality through a lack of anything noticeable, hah.


*Looks at red hair and horns*
Oh really?


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 27, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> *Looks at red hair and horns*
> Oh really?


We could argue about antlers, but there's probably more gingers around than fish in the sea.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 27, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> We could argue about antlers, but there's probably more gingers around than fish in the sea.


I guess you are new to the community <.<


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Nov 27, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> I guess you are new to the community <.<


If you look at profile information no guessing would be needed, but yeah, very much so in fact


----------



## Licari (Nov 30, 2019)

Gotta be new sometime~


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 4, 2019)

And here I get crap for drawing too many felines...


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 4, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> And so are cats, birds, fishes, reptiles, frogs and even insects so it's not unique only for dogs.
> However, yes it is easier to understand dog than a cat for example or any other animal. Just by expressions you can recognise is dog happy or in pain.
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that this community is full of replica dogs with different hair and fur markings


But...... You are a polecat........... (Well that is what your fursona species is right? So close enough...) So in other words you must understand cats........ (Yes I know they are different species.)


----------



## foussiremix (Dec 5, 2019)

Ziggy Schlacht said:


> And here I get crap for drawing too many felines...



Wha?

There are never too many felines drawn.
We finna need more felines.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Dec 5, 2019)

I suggest to gas 50% of furry canine population. After population control their number will still be higher than anyone else so not much loss.


----------



## PercyD (Dec 5, 2019)

*shrug*
Lets all make moth people and be done with it--

The only problem is that furry artists also draw other creatures as dogs. *squint*
I saw a shark the other day and it was basically a dog with a fin and I just....


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 5, 2019)

foussiremix said:


> Wha?
> 
> There are never too many felines drawn.
> We finna need more felines.



Hey, I'm trying to bring up the average.


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 7, 2019)

I did a half black dragon based off DnD but that's just a mixture swamp reptiles. I just hate the small maw of the official art.


----------



## FeatheryMonsters (Apr 2, 2020)

Manly-in-Training said:


> Most underrated is snakes, the birds should just go suck an egg cause they are just a bunch of shorter less cool dinosaurs


Hey man birds are cool


----------



## Manly-in-Training (Apr 2, 2020)

FeatheryMonsters said:


> Hey man birds are cool


Hu, I don't remember why I was so mad lol. If it was a joke it didn't land or age well. 

Bird are cool I guess, but I think snakes are cooler lol


----------



## Rakiya (Apr 3, 2020)

Definitely too many mutt mutts around in the fandom. 
Though I personally think "Too many canids" is generalizing things a bit too much.
I mean, yes. There's a lot of foxes and dogs running around out there, but they're a pretty small contributor when you look at the number of wolves.


----------



## Raever (Apr 3, 2020)

Eh. Let people be what they want- people's first Sona is bound to be something they're attached to or that they're familiar with. So of course there's a lot of wolves, dogs, and foxes. They're popular animals in general. Especially in kids media. Besides, who cares what the ratio of [blank] is? We're all here to have fun and be ourselves!


----------



## Raever (Apr 3, 2020)

Thrar'Ixauth said:


> I did a half black dragon based off DnD but that's just a mixture swamp reptiles. I just hate the small maw of the official art.



This is fucking badass.


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Apr 3, 2020)

Mammals were an evolutionary mistake...

A lot of it has to do with mammalian bias and the fact that most people don't understand other animals. It doesn't help that we tend to view animals through a western lens (dog good, snake bad) and we really don't know as much about other animal classes as we do mammals.

For instance, people assumed that birds weren't smart, but recent research has shown that many birds, not just corvids and parrots, are actually quite intelligent (yes, even those goofy pigeons). Not only that, birds can see ultraviolet where as the pathetic pooch is colorblind.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 3, 2020)

Humans and canids have a long and storied history, even as far back as pre-homosapien ancestry.
Doesn't surprise me why most people identify with them more.

I'd be willing to bet affinity toward dogs is hard-coded in our genes one way or another.


----------



## Simo (Apr 3, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> It doesn't help that we tend to view animals through a western lens (dog good, snake bad) and we really don't know as much about other animal classes as we do mammals.



To the skunk:

Dog  = annoying/sprayed
Snake = food


----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Apr 3, 2020)

Peach's said:


> the surprising thing is the low level of cats to me, more deer than cats was one that took me by the blindside


 Hello! Cat sona here! I have noticed a few felines around the site, but yeah, not a whole heck of a lot.

I don’t have a suit at all, but I would definitely like a cat one.

But then, how about a griffin?  Part bird and part cat so best of two awesome worlds? I would love a suit of that as well. Maybe some day.


----------



## Raever (Apr 3, 2020)

BlackDragonAJ89 said:


> Mammals were an evolutionary mistake...
> 
> A lot of it has to do with mammalian bias and the fact that most people don't understand other animals. It doesn't help that we tend to view animals through a western lens (dog good, snake bad) and we really don't know as much about other animal classes as we do mammals.
> 
> For instance, people assumed that birds weren't smart, but recent research has shown that many birds, not just corvids and parrots, are actually quite intelligent (yes, even those goofy pigeons). Not only that, birds can see ultraviolet where as the pathetic pooch is colorblind.



Pretty sure most people with an IQ higher than their age don't think that way at all. I for one love snakes and birds and would gladly have one as a pet over a dog - though that's just me. Recognizing an animal's intelligence has nothing to do with the Radio of Canid Sona's. :/

Also I feel it's important to acknowledge that survival skills and basic intelligence doesn't equate to animal companion compatibility. 

Reptiles aren't capable of showing the same empathy a mammal can. Their brains are literally structured too differently to do so. Birds on the other hand form even stronger (imo) bonds than most average furry pets, showing a surprisingly high empathy for people even of different species. 

There are cases of animals showing different intelligence all over the world (Dolphins, Fruit Bats, Elephants, etc.). This is common knowledge. No need to go on a human hate train. XD


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 3, 2020)

there's no such thing as too many of a type or species.  there's more than enough room for all! 

haha seriously the void is infathomably vast​


----------



## Sairn (Apr 3, 2020)

Unchain-Utopia said:


> Hello! Cat sona here! I have noticed a few felines around the site, but yeah, not a whole heck of a lot.
> 
> I don’t have a suit at all, but I would definitely like a cat one.
> 
> But then, how about a griffin?  Part bird and part cat so best of two awesome worlds? I would love a suit of that as well. Maybe some day.



*Casually looks up from cat nap*

*Goes back to sleep*

(We are here, most of us just nap )


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 3, 2020)

Do you count foxes as canines?

'Cause I'm in denial, and sure don't. (Crosses arms and pouts)


----------



## Raever (Apr 3, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Do you count foxes as canines?
> 
> 'Cause I'm in denial, and sure don't. (Crosses arms and pouts)



Foxes are biologically considered canidae, which is apart of the wild carnivorous "dog-like" family. Let's be real though, Foxes are just cats in dog suits.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 3, 2020)

Raever said:


> Foxes are just cats in dog suits.



I agree.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 4, 2020)

Raever said:


> Foxes are biologically considered canidae, which is apart of the wild carnivorous "dog-like" family. Let's be real though, Foxes are just cats in dog suits.


No, no. Don't use 'facts' and 'reason' with me. I've heard it all before  

Honestly, my fursona's quirks aside (he has worse issues, to be honest) I get that it's the actual classification, but I do think it's a little lazy. I mean, red foxes are literally classified Vulpes Vulpes, and there's enough Vulpes species for a whole new family by far, considering the variety of deviations. They're certainly different enough to be their own thing - it just makes sense. There's even the adjective vulpine. It's not like other alternate canines like coyotes and  jackals have a whole new division name after all.

I'm taking this way too seriously, aren't I? But hell; were all a little gushy for our fave, aren't we?

Secondly, I've never heard a more true statement, or seen a cat that's less happy to have something on it's head


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 4, 2020)

My main villain family, the Bradanska family are all foxes. They literally seek out only canines to mate with so they're a mixture of foxes, dogs, and wolves. Some of them are clearly speciesists too so it's in their character to believe in candid supremacy over other species. Sort of a reason to have so many in my story, they're the family of bad guys that have ties to everyone all over Anti-Mobius and their family bloodline goes back for a long time. Plus, the Order of Moebius often prizes canid soldiers because they're more ferocious, easier trained, and for dogs often are more loyal and will follow orders.


























They have other species too, especially predatory ones like felines, but canines are still _"der uberhunds."  _The irony is the Order actually doesn't mind humans and our culture, but they do find our government as shit.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> My main villain family, the Bradanska family are all foxes. They literally seek out only canines to mate with so they're a mixture of foxes, dogs, and wolves. Some of them are clearly speciesists too so it's in their character to believe in candid supremacy over other species. Sort of a reason to have so many in my story, they're the family of bad guys that have ties to everyone all over Anti-Mobius and their family bloodline goes back for a long time. Plus, the Order of Moebius often prizes canid soldiers because they're more ferocious, easier trained, and for dogs often are more loyal and will follow orders.


This just reminded me that also, (continuing my rant, sorry if you've just been caught up in this.) foxes can't interbreed with other canines, (at least in the real world) whereas coyotes and the such can.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> This just reminded me that also, (continuing my rant, sorry if you've just been caught up in this.) foxes can't interbreed with other canines, (at least in the real world) whereas coyotes and the such can.



Usually they don't, they just have more foxes with genetic traits from their partners, for instance Amanda married a wolf named Camilio and her daughter Bianca is a fox just like her:


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 4, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Usually they don't, they just have more foxes with genetic traits from their partners, for instance Amanda married a wolf named Camilio and her daughter Bianca is a fox just like her:


That's how I handle it in my writing. Either that, or just forgo the father's species altogether. It makes more sense that way, although it does cut out all hybrids. (They're fun, guys, but try to fit them into a world. Also, nearly all species would be as mixed as hell by a few thousand years.)


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 4, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> That's how I handle it in my writing. Either that, or just forgo the father's species altogether. It makes more sense that way, although it does cut out all hybrids. (They're fun, guys, but try to fit them into a world. Also, nearly all species would be as mixed as hell by a few thousand years.)


Cool pic, btw.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 4, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Cool pic, btw.


Nazi foxes? I didn't think we had that in us.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> That's how I handle it in my writing. Either that, or just forgo the father's species altogether. It makes more sense that way, although it does cut out all hybrids. (They're fun, guys, but try to fit them into a world. Also, nearly all species would be as mixed as hell by a few thousand years.)



Well considering Mobians have "human" features, it's possible to just mate with other species and they just have "ethnic" traits as one would have in real life with inter-mixed relationships. I really don't go all into making hybrids, it's mostly just that they may or may not get superpowers from either parent.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 4, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Nazi foxes? I didn't think we had that in us.



Well, the Order are more than just foxes, but like I said they believe canines are better. Also, the Order has some 1984 America in them and they have officers in high ranking positions that are other species, (but they hate 'rodents' like hedgehogs and echindas), but there is sort of reasons for this like Scourge and the Dark Egg Legion. So the Order basically became fanatical after dealing with all these.


----------



## Raever (Apr 4, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> No, no. Don't use 'facts' and 'reason' with me. I've heard it all before
> 
> Honestly, my fursona's quirks aside (he has worse issues, to be honest) I get that it's the actual classification, but I do think it's a little lazy. I mean, red foxes are literally classified Vulpes Vulpes, and there's enough Vulpes species for a whole new family by far, considering the variety of deviations. They're certainly different enough to be their own thing - it just makes sense. There's even the adjective vulpine. It's not like other alternate canines like coyotes and  jackals have a whole new division name after all.
> 
> ...



Can't blame you there. I definitely think Foxes should be their own thing (kinda like rodents and mustelids?). But eh, science has more pressing matters I guess. x3


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 5, 2020)

Raever said:


> Can't blame you there. I definitely think Foxes should be their own thing (kinda like rodents and mustelids?). But eh, science has more pressing matters I guess. x3


Than foxes?  This doesn't seem possible to me. And yes I'm accounting for curing cancer and corona in that statement. Unless it's a fox corona vaccine.


----------



## Raever (Apr 5, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Than foxes?  This doesn't seem possible to me. And yes I'm accounting for curing cancer and corona in that statement. Unless it's a fox corona vaccine.



Well...I'm glad one of us has priorities in life.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 5, 2020)

Raever said:


> Well...I'm glad one of us has priorities in life.


Only ones that actually matter


----------



## Zahur (Apr 6, 2020)

Simple, canines are easy to design.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 7, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> Technically, Foxes are Vulpines, meaning they aren't actually canines at all, but they're still grouped with them frequently anyway because they share a lot of traits.
> 
> I've also seen quite a few people say that Wolves and Foxes are the quintessential "gateway Fursonas", and given how many of them there are, I can agree with that. A lot of new members of the community are automatically going to see a lot of art of them specifically, so it would make sense that they would be some of the first options that they would consider for a Fursona.
> 
> Also, I'm willing to bet that Humans and Dogs coexisting together in real life also plays a big role in why there are so many canine Fursonas, and the same can be said for Felines as well. Chances are a lot of people's favorite animals that they've interacted with the most in real life are in fact Dogs or Cats, so it would make sense for them to also be good Fursona candidates because of that. It also helps that there are a ton of Wolf and Fox characters that people probably grew up with and like enough to also be used as inspirations.


(Chooses to avoid entering gush mode again) It's all muddy ground. I chose a fox fursona because I specifically like foxes for what they are instead of an actual memory/character, but I can see very well how other people could. Believe it or not, (I sure don't now) I was going down the dragon path for a while because of books and movies I was reading/watching.  Now I couldn't be further away or more confused by that decision lol


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 7, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> Technically, Foxes are Vulpines, meaning they aren't actually canines at all, but they're still grouped with them frequently anyway because they share a lot of traits.


They're still canids, under the order Canidae: Canidae - Wikipedia
Not specifically Canines but I notice this misunderstanding a lot. Depends on the kind of fox but things like hoary foxes are in the same family as things like bush dogs! 

Also re: canines - I think people just identify with them a lot because they're plentiful in media and typically seen as friendly and happy, which I think a lot of people want to showcase in their fursonas.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 8, 2020)

Biscayne said:


> They're still canids, under the order Canidae: Canidae - Wikipedia
> Not specifically Canines but I notice this misunderstanding a lot. Depends on the kind of fox but things like hoary foxes are in the same family as things like bush dogs!
> 
> Also re: canines - I think people just identify with them a lot because they're plentiful in media and typically seen as friendly and happy, which I think a lot of people want to showcase in their fursonas.


Hecking lazy scientists. Sorry, but I just can't agree with the hard cold classification.  It triggers me more than It has a right to lol


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 8, 2020)

Can never be too many doggos.


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 8, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Can never be too many doggos.


Americans were shocked to learn today that there can in fact be too many doggos! This phenomenon occurs when X = > Y, where X is the ammount of doggos, and Y is the amount of foxxos


----------



## Skittles (Apr 8, 2020)

There needs to be more. So I can spite a cat I knew.


----------



## Jestwinged (Apr 8, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Americans were shocked to learn today that there can in fact be too many doggos! This phenomenon occurs when X = > Y, where X is the ammount of doggos, and Y is the amount of foxxos








Nice try but my equation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 points out that it is possible to have an infinite number of doggos and foxxos in existence at anyone time


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 8, 2020)

Jestwinged said:


> Nice try but my equation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but if you believe the Japanese, all foxes are actually kitsune, so... Do you know what horror that equation would mean for this earth?  I think it's better to just keep to the original formula.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 19, 2020)

Lol
Is the furry canid a cliche? sure
Are there "too many" canids? meh, no. Think of it this way, how many people like fried chicken? do you like fried chicken? are there too many people who like fried chicken?
Now how many people like octopus pie? I love octopus pie, but not that many people do, it's more niche. Does that diminish my enjoyment of octopus pie? Nah.
It's a bit like that I think


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 19, 2020)

This thread needs to die already


----------



## Kharayi (Apr 19, 2020)

I think everyone is looking at this wrong. The issue isn't that there are many canines, but that the amount of other species is too low. So go forth and recruit more furries to even things out.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 19, 2020)

A particularly species is popular, therefore I feel the need to complain about it. Surely because it is popular it must be bad, or somehow of lesser quality, right?


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 19, 2020)

tbh i find canids _very _attractive


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 20, 2020)

Daxma said:


> Diversity is a good thing, more animal species means more good. Canids can't be popular and thriving because that makes other animals look inferior by comparison.


There is diversity, but there is a clear favorite when it comes to species. This is not automatically bad, nor does it immediately infer that other animals are lesser.  People like their candids, and their is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2020)

Canids have the cutest snoots.
I dare anyone to disagree with me.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Apr 20, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Canids have the cutest snoots.
> I dare anyone to disagree with me.


I'll disagree with you!!! They pale in comparsion to an adorable protovali like me!!!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2020)

Brooks Dotson said:


> I'll disagree with you!!! They pale in comparsion to an adorab;e protovali like me!!!


But.....
There's no black button that canines and vulpines have...


----------



## Kosmo Kittypup (Apr 20, 2020)

don't worry, i've contributed to the non-canid population... by choosing to be a half-canid and drawing my fursona with almost exclusively canine features. see! i'm helping!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Apr 20, 2020)

Honestly? We need way more protogen!


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 20, 2020)

This thread just looks like big, juicy troll bait. Who cares how many canids there are? Nobody. Except OP apparently.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2020)

Guys, don't take it personally, calm down. It's fine.

EVERYTHING is trollbait when your skin needs extra layers. It's a problem with your skin, not a problem with the rest of the world.


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 20, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Guys, don't take it personally, calm down. It's fine.
> 
> EVERYTHING is trollbait when your skin needs extra layers. It's a problem with your skin, not a problem with the rest of the world.


That’s cute

OP's whole post seems to be fluffy, contrarian and - not to mention - passive aggressive. This quote is what got me going, as a panda:

"And you’re right about the bear thing. They’re fat, ugly, and perhaps stupid (no offense to do those who have bear sonas.)" - Parabellum3


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 20, 2020)

Auramaru said:


> That’s cute
> 
> OP's whole post seems contrarian and passive aggressive. He clearly has a bias towards avians and a bias against canids - not to mention this glorious quote:
> 
> ...


I mean, I love bears, I love canids, but still, why get offended at that? and if it WAS trollbait, wouldn't getting mad just validate them...?

Also I wasn't talking to you, why are you taking this so personally? just relax


----------



## honeyglitter (Apr 20, 2020)

Dogs are easier to relate to. Humans have shared long history with them and you can easily find them in almost all media. There's a reason they're called man's best friend. They can also portray emotion with their faces which is something birds can't do. This makes them easier to draw since you can find real dogs smiling for example. 
Birds are neat, but they're not as easily humanized as dogs.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 20, 2020)

Canines are some of the most empathetic and emotionally complex animals in general. Wild canines like wolves or foxes or hyenas or whatever have pretty advanced social structures and diverse individual personalities. Domesticated dogs are capable of showing a large range of emotion to their owners and there are more than enough cases of dogs going out of their way to protect their owner/s even if it doesn't benefit the dog. Once you see that then you start to look at dogs as more than just pets. That's why people connect with them so easily. And that's probably why so many furries also connect with them.


----------



## hazmat_doormat (Apr 24, 2020)

I reckon it’s to do with humans’ long history of anthropomorphising wolves and foxes in particular. Red Riding Hood. Three Little Pigs. Reynard the fox. Every single werewolf story ever made. People used to see canids, especially wolves, as the polar opposite of humans, because they were the most dangerous of the wild animals that would come into contact with people. The wolf therefore is a popular alter ego to represent ‘other than human’. Plus, dogs have expressive faces, and those who are around them a lot will pick up on their personalities. They’re easy to associate human characteristics with.


----------

